# Aberdeen, UK looking fror players



## PeteZero (Mar 4, 2011)

We got a nice group for PFS started, but due to some people moving away are short on players. So, maybe there are some on the boards from the area and would like to join? If you want/need any more information, please feel free to ask.


----------

